# New to diabetes and scared



## Bellini59 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi

I have just been diagnosed with type 2 and scared. Readings very high - 26 - but slowly coming down but not fast enough for my liking. Still in shock with it all but the craving for orange juice and the tiredness should have been a giveaway.  I don't eat massive portions of anything and not much in the way of rubbish either so can't understand the diagnosis. I have had my share of stress lately and I know that it doesn't help matters. I just want some reassurance that it will get better and that maybe I can be cured.


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi Bellini

I am fairly new too. Yes it's a big shock isnt it? You will get some good advice here. As for me, I have drastically reduced carbs, try to take a little excercise and am losing weight.
My highest reading was 24.5, back in June and I am averaging about 6 ish now. I do believe stress plays a part, I have had plenty of that in recent years. Also my mother is Type 2, but well controlled.  I have learned that it can be belly fat that makes matters worse for us 2's, so I am working to reduce that. I try to drink as much water as possible. 
I have heard about reversal of this condition, but it is for life. It can be successfully managed.
As suggested here, keep a food diary, which will indicate what does or does not work for you.
Keep posting


----------



## Bellini59 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi

Thanks for replying. I haven't started a food diary yet but might give it a go. The trouble is that I now see all food as the enemy and everywhere is full of different information and its hard to know who to believe. The craving for orange juice has gone which is good. I don't think I could give up carbs but I can cut down on all of it I think. I have started to try and walk every day which might help in the long run. Its all bit overwhelming at the moment so I am trying to get my head around it all and trying to keep things in perspective as well.


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi 

All you can do is try and makes changes. I panicked when first diagnosed and didn't know what to do. I found the practice nurse unhelpful to say the least and she wanted to put me straight onto insulin, which I didn't want. 
Luckily, I was referred to a specialist programme held locally, where you meet with other newly diagnosed people and can get advice, also ask questions. The nurse there has been good and this has really helped me. It is a voyage of discovery.
I had very little in the way of symptoms, only drinking water, which I thought was normal. Now I am more stable, I don't drink so much, but do have to force myself to drink more!  I was diagnosed following my Optician's recommendation to get tested, because he saw something he didn't like behind my right eye.  The surgery then said I was not diabetic, just had a chloesterol reading of 7 - only to call me back to say they had mixed me up with another patient!
I have an appointment soon for a more detailed eye check at the hospital with regard to the cells behind my right eye.
If I have a day when I have been a bit naughty (such as yesterday, eating scampi and a few chips on my friend's birthday) I will have a good day with very little carbs.


----------



## Lyn68 (Oct 23, 2018)

It’s all a bit scary at the start I was diagnosed in May. It all does get a bit information overload but you will get there. A lot of people cut out carbs or at least reduce them dramatically and it seems to work for them. I didn’t as for me at the start it was too much of a change and I don’t think I would have stuck to it. I did cut out the white bread/pasta/rice and switched to the brown version I don’t eat as much of them though. Potatoes aren’t that great either. I now eat a much healthier diet cut out refined sugar etc the odd bit of 70% cocoa dark chocolate. There is a lot of great information on this site it’s just the working out what is best for you.


----------



## CathyB (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi, take a deep breath....you can take control of this and make yourself feel a lot better 
First of all, orange juice is not the best thing for you to drink, fruit juice and many fruits are loaded with natural sugar so best limited or cut out, rule of thumb would be no more than two small pieces of fruit a day and avoid the tropical ones as they are really high.  Along with obvious sugars, carbohydrates will be the key ones to control, especially rice, pasta, potatoes and bread (Burgen bread is an alternative many of us use), these will all push your levels up and make you feel yucky 
Do you have a testing kit?  If not then one that many of us use is code free, it’s the cheapest both to buy and to replace your testing strips:

https://homehealth-uk.com/product-category/blood-glucose/blood-glucose-monitor/

Testing is key, especially alongside a food diary, this is how you find out what works for you and what to avoid, best to test before a meal and again around two hours after, aim for no more than a rise of 2 for it to be a good result.

Lastly, make yourself a cuppa and then read...then read some more....all you need to know to manage this is here on the forum   So take your time, read what you can and ask any questions you might have


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the forum Bellini from a fellow T2.


Bellini59 said:


> Readings very high - 26 -


What test was that?  There's a HbA1c (blood taken from the arm and goes off to a lab).  This gave an average from over the last 8 - 12 weeks.  Then there's the finger prick, drop of blood on a strip in a macine, which give your blood glucose level at that moment.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 23, 2018)

If only someone would bother to explain the problem - so many newly diagnosed type twos are just left with no idea of what to do.
The easiest way to start - assuming that you are a 'true' type two is to reduce your intake of carbs - potatoes bread rice oats pasta pastry etc., and fruit too. They are what you can't cope with.
Getting a meter to show your blood glucose level after eating is a great help as we all cope with different foods in different ways. There are meters you can get mail order with cheap strips - the strips are the main expense and you want to be able to test as often as necessary to sort out your menu.
Meat, fish shellfish eggs cheese are all (usually) fine as they don't cause the release of insulin which maintains the insulin resistance which has developed in most type twos. Cutting down on the insulin production usually enables the metabolism to recover, at least to some extent, and for problems to resolve.
I was diagnosed just under two years ago and have been eating under 50 gm of carbs a day to get back to normal numbers. I usually see under 7mmol/l as a maximum these days.
With high blood glucose levels such as your, do not start to do any vigorous exercise, keep it steady and aerobic as high glucose and exertion are not a good mix.
Don't be fooled by 'brown' carbs - they don't make it safe to eat.


----------



## Elaine B-S (Oct 23, 2018)

I was diagnosed in April, 2018 and given no advice, just shown how to inject the insulin. I had a blood glucose level of over 34 and was drinking the fresh orange like there was a going to be a national shortage! I also have mental health difficulties and spent the summer doing nothing to help myself with the diabetes as I wasn’t in a very good place, just carried on injecting the insulin before meals. I have read a lot on here, most of it fantastic and knowledgeable advice, some a little confusing and extreme. Once you start to understand the illness and your own body’s responses to food you’ll be able to make informed judgements. I’ve found that I can eat a little carb with meals, a small spoon of potato, a couple of spoons of pasta or couscous or a slice of whole meal bread. I’ve also reduced my insulin intake from 20 units per meal to 14 units in the past 2 weeks. A lot of people on here advocate the high fat/no carb diet and I tried this for 3 weeks, researching everything I ate in terms of nutrition, but felt very unwell. This may be because I cut out the carbs overnight and I believe you’re supposed to wean yourself off them. You can also get a flu like illness that lasts 3-5 days whilst your body adjusts to the new regime. People on this diet seem to have excellent and stable blood glucose levels and lose weight fast. I lost 11lbs in 10days but as I say was not well. I also try to eat quality protein with my carbs, for instance, scrambled egg on toast for breakfast and not toast alone. This seems to keep my BG levels ok but I don’t know if this is advice others would give, just my observations. My BG levels have been constant in the 5-7 range for the past month and i’m happy with that for now. I may decide to go no carb in the future if circumstances change. Good luck to you on your journey x
PS I succumbed to a mince pie today and my levels rose from 5.6 to 10.9 so that will teach me - I didn’t even enjoy it very much ! Lol x


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 23, 2018)

All great advice and very supportive. Some good tips for us to try.


----------



## Lbobs (Oct 23, 2018)

Bellini59 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just been diagnosed with type 2 and scared. Readings very high - 26 - but slowly coming down but not fast enough for my liking. Still in shock with it all but the craving for orange juice and the tiredness should have been a giveaway.  I don't eat massive portions of anything and not much in the way of rubbish either so can't understand the diagnosis. I have had my share of stress lately and I know that it doesn't help matters. I just want some reassurance that it will get better and that maybe I can be cured.


Hi - I have just been newly diagnosed so can’t offer much advice at this stage but I think you have found a great forum - already learnt so much and feel less frightened already - ps I couldn’t really understand my diagnosis either as whilst I need to lose some weight I am not huge (‘you’re hardly ten tonne Tess ‘ is how my doctor described me lol ) and I do exercise  - my doc said it could be genetics ( since diagnosis have discovered my dad has high glucose and his brothers both have diabetes ) - try not to be scared xx


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi 
I am not big either, but I think it is belly fat that makes things worse for us 2's. I am losing weight slowly and this helps. I was overweight years ago, but lost a lot when my husband died - too quickly, from not eating enough. I do believe his death has some bearing on my diagnosis.
I try not to worry and plod on as best as I can.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 24, 2018)

Researchers seem to finding more and more genes implicated in Type 2 Diabetes.They are also suggesting it is a range of conditions which do not respond to a one size fits all.


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Oct 24, 2018)

Bellini59 said:


> Hi
> I don't eat massive portions of anything and not much in the way of rubbish either so can't understand the diagnosis. .



I know how that feels, I was diagnosed and wanted to stamp my foot and say No FAIR! I eat healthy, control portions, exercise... But I turned around and saw my mother had the type two in her 40's, and knew I had that genetic bit in the background somewhere. So I figured, at that point, that I had it, I managed to make it past my 60th birthday (only just) and maybe that my efforts hadn't been wasted in the past. I think I kept the diagnosis away longer for my efforts. Once I talked my self into that, I was able to begin figuring out how to move forward. I found lots of good advice on this forum, and support. Change doesn't happen fast in anything. But I managed to get good control by my six months check.
It can be scary, but it can often be managed.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 24, 2018)

The media - and apparently doctors and other HCPs, all seem to think that they know what causes diabetes - and of course it is self inflicted and probably the 8th deadly sin is to give yourself diabetes.
They are wrong.
A lot of the standard advice is not only wrong it is dangerous. They might just as well tell us to run up the down escalator as to eat all those 'healthy' high carb foods.


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 24, 2018)

This is true, Drummer. It is a metabolic disorder. People aren't blamed for developing other conditions, I have begun to realise that Diabetics are treated unfairly. As if you have caused it yourself.


----------



## Elaine B-S (Oct 24, 2018)

If someone told me diabetes was my fault I wouldn’t be held responsible for my actions. 8 years ago I ate very well, went to the gym 3 times a week, cycled to and from work (6 miles), didn’t smoke or drink and weighed 8 stone. Then,out of the blue, I developed mental illness and was put on a whole cocktail of different drugs, most of them listing “weight gain” and even “diabetes” as side effects. I gained 6 stone through poor eating habits and lack of exercise- with poor mental health most self care goes out of the window. Had I been told of the consequences of taking these drugs I would never have started on them but I suppose I was in no state to make choices at the time. I do feel that testing could have been carried out over the years to alert me that I was heading towards diabetes. I’m eating much better now I am in control again and will hopefully begin exercise when I can get on top of all the pain I am experiencing. x


----------



## Lbobs (Oct 24, 2018)

Jojo catwoman said:


> Hi
> I am not big either, but I think it is belly fat that makes things worse for us 2's. I am losing weight slowly and this helps. I was overweight years ago, but lost a lot when my husband died - too quickly, from not eating enough. I do believe his death has some bearing on my diagnosis.
> I try not to worry and plod on as best as I can.[/QUOTE yes lots of belly fat here !! Sorry to hear about your husband - sounds like you have had a rough trot x


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 25, 2018)

Elaine, it can be due to life's circumstances and all good wishes to you for getting this far. 
Thanks Lbobs, I am amazed I am still here, as I had a complete breakdown when my husband died suddenly. A year later his younger bother also died. I lost my job as I couldn't do it anymore. So financial problems followed...the list goes on. Things seemed to be getting better and now my diagnosis! But I have to keep going for my family who have watched me go through hell.


----------



## Lbobs (Oct 25, 2018)

Jojo catwoman said:


> Elaine, it can be due to life's circumstances and all good wishes to you for getting this far.
> Thanks Lbobs, I am amazed I am still here, as I had a complete breakdown when my husband died suddenly. A year later his younger bother also died. I lost my job as I couldn't do it anymore. So financial problems followed...the list goes on. Things seemed to be getting better and now my diagnosis! But I have to keep going for my family who have watched me go through hell.


----------



## Lbobs (Oct 25, 2018)

Sounds awful - I cannot imagine how difficult things have been for you - but hopefully things improving - the diabetes thing is a bugger but I feel lucky it has been caught early when I can try and get it under control x x


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks Lbobs, yes I am glad I now know what I am up against. I think we can get it under control.


----------



## Elaine B-S (Oct 27, 2018)

Jojo catwoman said:


> Thanks Lbobs, yes I am glad I now know what I am up against. I think we can get it under control.


Great positive attitude!


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi @Bellini59 

Welcome to the forum.  As you will have read it is very common to feel angry and scared at diagnosis.
There is plenty of help and support available on here from people who are living with condition day by day.

You mention that your levels are dropping but not as fast as you would like them to.  Your body has been used to high levels probably for a while before the diagnosis, so they often want to bring the levels down gradually.  So try to be patient with yourself, and focus on making sure that they continue in the right direction.

Whatever the reason for you developing the condition, the important thing now is to manage it effectively.  Your blood glucose will rise whenever you eat any form of carbohydrates, not just sugar.  That doesn’t mean you can’t eat any, but it may mean that you need to cut back on them.  When I saw the spikes that were caused for me after meals I started to reduce the carbs, to decrease the height of the spike, and to change the types of carbs I ate, to slow down the rise after a meal.  

Many people on here choose to test their levels before and about 2 hours after meals.  This out alongside a food diary helps them to see the impact of certain foods.  I found that the porridge I had been eating for years was not at all helpful for me.  For others it is fine.  People with T2 are often not provided with a t3st kit on the NHS, but use a SDCOdfree meter for which the strips are a lot cheaper.  By testing they have found that it is easier for them to adjust their diet effectively.

One book recommended on here is Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker
It takes you through many of the practicalities.  There are also a number of other resources listed at the top of the Newbies thread on here.  Track down until you find those listed for T2.

If you have any questions don’t be afraid to come on and ask.  Someone will come along with an idea.


----------



## Bellini59 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi

I am type 2 and new to diabetes. I am on metformin slow release and some days I feel woolly headed and sleepy. This makes life difficult as you can imagine. I am slowly upping the dose as directed by the GP but just don't feel right and its scary. The readings are coming down slowly and that is a good sign but overall its just horrid. any help or advice welcome


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 30, 2018)

Bellini59 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am type 2 and new to diabetes. I am on metformin slow release and some days I feel woolly headed and sleepy. This makes life difficult as you can imagine. I am slowly upping the dose as directed by the GP but just don't feel right and its scary. The readings are coming down slowly and that is a good sign but overall its just horrid. any help or advice welcome



Hi Bellini59 - Sorry to hear you're having a tough time. From your initial post, it looks like your BG levels have been very high - until you get them down anyway below say 15 or so, it's quite likely you'll feel crap, unfortunately. 

If you've made big changes to your eating habits then that could also have a big effect, until you get used to it.  And of course, the stress of getting diagnosed!

There might also be some effect from the Metformin, I guess - people's reactions to it vary a lot. Personally, I think it's a pretty amazing drug, if you can tolerate it, not just for BG but for a whole range of anti-inflammatory and anti-oxidant effects which can translate into protection for your heart, eyes, against cancers etc etc. My inclination would be to stick with it and see whether things settle down - but easy enough for me to say, since I don't get any bad effects from it.

Are you on any other meds? I was a bit over-medicated for blood pressure - drove it too low which had me feeling woolly and tired sometimes. But once again everybody's different.

Is your care team good to talk with? If they're halfway decent, I wouldn't hesitate to talk with them about it.

All the best!


----------



## Bellini59 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi

Thanks for your reply and advice. I am not on any other meds at the moment. I don't have a care team yet just the GP. I guess as I am new to this it will take a while to get me in the system. I have heard that the GPs at the my local doctors surgery,  who are experts in diabetes are not all that helpful and sympathetic so I am not looking forward to meeting up with them.I have a lot going on atm which isn't helping the stress, but hopefully things will be better soon. btw what are all those readings? what do they mean at the end of your post? I have no clue.


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Bellini59

I too am quite new to this. I have managed to get my readings lower, but like you some days I don't feel great. I have to go to a busy job, so it's a worry. Before diagnosis I felt fine.
I am also on medication for my blood pressure, which has made me tired.  I didn't find the practice nurse very helpful, in fact I was reduced to tears by her a couple of times. I haven't seen anyone for a while.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 30, 2018)

One of the features of Metformin is to lower the ability of the liver to release glucose, so if you are tired after exercise or work you don't get the usual reaction. This also reduces the dawn phenomenon, which is considered a good thing, but I felt so much better after stopping taking Metformin.
I do eat low carb, but prefer to have normal reactions to my environment rather than be swallowing medication.


----------



## Jojo catwoman (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi Drummer

I am not on Metaformin. I thought my tiredness was due to taking Ramilpril. As I said, I felt well until diagnosis


----------



## WHT (Oct 30, 2018)

Bellini59 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for replying. I haven't started a food diary yet but might give it a go. The trouble is that I now see all food as the enemy and everywhere is full of different information and its hard to know who to believe. The craving for orange juice has gone which is good. I don't think I could give up carbs but I can cut down on all of it I think. I have started to try and walk every day which might help in the long run. Its all bit overwhelming at the moment so I am trying to get my head around it all and trying to keep things in perspective as well.


Keeping a food diary is really good. I started mine the day after I was told. I now look back at how much I've changed my ways. Columns: Date|Lunch|Dinner|Snacks. Is surprising when you look back on it. 'Seeing all food as the enemy' ... a friend told me that it's looking at SWAPPING one food for a NEW type of food. I keep half of my 9" plate veggie. When I first was told the news I am diabetic; it was overwhelming, but try find a local support group near you and keep your diabetic nurse in loop about how you feel. I still struggle shopping as is like I have to walk around with tunnel vision. When temptation is huge. I keep one thing in mind when shopping; I tell myself I make the changes or I suffer the consequences of what diabetes can do to me. Is not to be taken lightly! Also read somewhere on this forum that 'if you don't take control of your diabetes no one will' - make the changes. I've also kept an exercise diary. Is about what I do and remember it's not a competition. Anything you do keep in mind it's good and for the better. It's for your benefit only.


----------



## Si100330 (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi im relatively knew to this (June this year) and it hits you like a sledgehammer.  However i think the shock kick started me into action. I asked my diabetic nurse loads of questions and she gave me a lot of information. One piece of information she gave me was regarding carbohydrates. She told me to aim for 10 to 14 portions a day, a portion being 10g. I've tried to stick to this as a rule and up to it seems to have worked. The best thing I've done though is cut down on the rubbish, crisps biscuits etc and especially snacking between meals. Please don't be too scared  I know that's easy to say but my blood sugar was 26 and my hb1ac was 110. Now my blood sugar is between 4.4 and 5 and my hb1ac is 36. Keep strong keep determined.


----------



## Bellini59 (Nov 1, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum Bellini from a fellow T2.
> 
> What test was that?  There's a HbA1c (blood taken from the arm and goes off to a lab).  This gave an average from over the last 8 - 12 weeks.  Then there's the finger prick, drop of blood on a strip in a macine, which give your blood glucose level at that moment.


Hi

I am taking slow release Metformin but in the afternoons I feel dreadful, just sleepy and woolly headed. My readings are good now but this is scary and I don't feel safe on my own shopping etc, I am going back to the doctors soon but I wish he had told me that I would feel like this.


----------

